
Astrophysicist gets magnets stuck up nose while inventing coronavirus device - ineedasername
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2020/mar/30/astrophysicist-gets-magnets-stuck-up-nose-while-inventing-coronavirus-device
======
ineedasername
TL;DR: Astrophysicist tries to make device to stop you touching your face, and
fails. Begins playing with magnets, gets some stuck up his nose. Uses more
magnets to try & get them out, until he runs out of magnets.

Hospital doctor comments: _‘This is an injury due to self-isolation and
boredom.’_

